# bluetooth issues



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

i have been having a bluetooth issue as well...

i got my cruze about 2 wees ago and have trouble keeping my phone connected to the car.

i have a droid incredible... after going thru the pairing process the phone will be connected but after a short time or if the car is turned off the connection is lost. when i get back in the car the phone says paired but not connected and it never connects again. the phone recognizes and the car and the car the phone according to both displays

the only way i have been able to get them to work is to delete the phone from the car and the car from my phone then go thru the pairing process all over again but i dosent stay connected long.


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

I have noticed that it seems to work A LOT better when 3g/4g & mobile internet is turned off on the phone, but I still get weird issues.

Sometimes I will go to pick it up and it says the call is connected through the display but the radio starts blasting again and you have to talk through the phone.

Hopefully chevy will release a firmware update!


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

This is an android problem. You can read on this subject for days but it seems that there is an incomplete bluetooth stack, whatever that means. paired but not connected


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

good ol' LMGTFY, haha
thanks man!

You would think a $500+ phone wouldn't have these problems :/
the htc evo 3d will be mine when it's available!


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Blackberry Bold 9700 and the Bluetooth works well (which is a surprise as prior BB's stunk). The battery life really shortens with bluetooth on, but that is a phone issue.

I do have the same issue on contacts occasionally - it seems like it can only load so many contact records before it seems to slow or freeze. What I did was create categories on the BB side and only send the relevant ones when paired. This seemed to fix most of the issues.


----------



## jgorton123 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Phone Book is the Problem for Me*

My phone book was the problem. I couldn't get my thunderbolt to pair and stay connected. Did a factory reset (not sure if i had to go that far), repaired and declined to import the address book/contacts........stays connected now. Every time I get in my car I have to decline the address book import. If I don't it doesn't stay connected.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I also found that it works if you don't let it use your address book. All I did was delete the pairing, turn the phone off and back on, turn the car off (including opening the door), then restart the pairing process without letting the car use contacts. I don't deny it every time either, it just times out after a while.


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

I noticed mine was having the same problem, but it was because my email was connected to my facebook, which connected most of my friends to the contacts list which screwed around with my other contacts which ended up messing up my bluetooth. I turned off that, added all the contact manually and then turned it on again and now it works just fine.

BTW I have a HTC Nexus One (which runs Android)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Gingerbread will correct these problems for thunderbolt and incredible. Should be released soon


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

how do you turnoff facebook integration with phone??


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*bluetooth*

i havent even yet tried to connect my phone to bluetooth...does anyone have any problems when they connect to bluetooth in the cruze

a couple of my friends who own cruze's said their bluetooth is smooth and easy to connect to?

follow me on twitter for more cruze mods 
@YUNGandBALLIN


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

My Droid Incredible works great in the Cruze but I do not use facebook.


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

CRS said:


> i have been having a bluetooth issue as well...
> 
> i got my cruze about 2 wees ago and have trouble keeping my phone connected to the car.
> 
> ...


I have this same issue. I have an HTC Inspire. I haven't figured out how to fix it.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a HTC THUNDERBOLT and it paired very easy, and bluetooth works great!


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

ok just go to your phone and clear out call history all should be good with contacts!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, call history did the trick for me. Phone connects and stays paired. I have an HTC Incredible. When I use the phone connection, I say 'Bluetooth', and then 'voice', and just use the phone's voice command. It works great on Android, and can find all of my 400+ contacts.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

banditelvis721 said:


> how do you turnoff facebook integration with phone??


The only Facebook Integration I am aware of is via OnStar using Virtual Advisor.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the thunderbolt and was able to pair but could not sync contacts. I have to try clearing call history like others have.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Given a time and permission, contacts *will* sync. My MyTouch 4G has over 400 contacts combined (accounting for duplicates), so it takes it a little while for the Cruze to get the full phonebook in. But each subsequent sync seems to be faster, hard to tell.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes just clear out call history and all is good i have an HTC incredible!


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've tried all your ides and I still am not able to keep my phone connected to the bluetooth in the car.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

what kind of phone?


----------

